
How a family of 3 lives in San Francisco without working - pdog
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/15/how-a-family-of-3-lives-in-san-francisco-without-anyone-working-a-job.html
======
MrEfficiency
Pretty much sounds like my situation.

Work your butt off until your late 20s, live cheap, have enough money to stop
caring.

I work a day job because I like my coworkers. Sure I'd probably need to work
at least a minimum wage job for the rest of my life to survive, but right now
I could live for 5 years on my investments.

That kind of security changes things, I do things out of interest and
enjoyment.

I get paid great at my job, but its an extra benefit of the necessary social
atmosphere I need to be around daily. I tried working alone and I hated it.

Very quickly for professionals, life stops being about survival but rather
fulfillment. I live frugal so I can spend money on grand projects.

------
gamechangr
Sam Dogen has a super famous blog called : Financial Samurai

